# Merry Christmas



## seagar (Dec 18, 2010)

It is Sunday morning,6 A.M. the start of Christmas week.I have come to this forum as I do each day while drinking my first cup of coffee,to join all you people from around the world who, with friendship,share your hobby,advice and achevements with each other.
For that,I thank you all.

I would like to wish you and yours, all a very happy Christmas and a happy and healthy New Year and offer an open invitation to any of you very friendly people that may visit beautifull Coffs Harbour Australia to visit us and meet in person.( the coffee is always on).

Very best wishes,
Ian (sagar) & Lesley Sagaris.


----------



## bentprop (Dec 18, 2010)

You're an early riser,Ian!It's 9.17 am as I post this in NZ.
I would like to say,this is without doubt the friendliest and most helpful forum I've ever participated in.Thank you one and all for that.
A very merry Christmas and a prosperous new year to everyone wherever in the world you may be.

Hans and Barbara Steinz,Christchurch,New Zealand.


----------



## wheeltapper (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll drink mto that. ;D ;D :big: :big:

Merry Christmas.

Roy


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all. 
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone near and far...and special thanks to all the mods for another great year here at HMEM. May the New Year reward your best efforts and bring smiles to those you love.

Bill


----------



## rake60 (Dec 18, 2010)

And a Very Merry Christmas from the home of Rick and Sheryl Kerr.


----------



## ChrisB (Dec 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas

And a big thanks to all


----------



## Fingers (Dec 20, 2010)

Seasons Greeting to all from Ireland 
Jamie


----------



## Maryak (Dec 20, 2010)

Galina and I wish all of you and your families, a Merry Xmas, a Happy New Year and a safe holiday season.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## compspecial (Dec 20, 2010)

A very merry Christmas to one and all!
         Season's greetings from Oz. 
                               Stew.


----------



## kendo (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi All 
     I would like to wish all at HMEM and your families a Very Merry Christmas
     and all the Very Very Best for the New Year.

                     Ken


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 22, 2010)

A very Merry Christmas to all you folks. And I thank you all for the information and ideas I have gained from this site.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all from Lancaster, PA. Thanks to all for sharing pictures, videos, or text describing your work. It's educational and motivating, plus fun ;D

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## John Rudd (Dec 22, 2010)

Season's Greetings and Felicitations to one and all.... 

I hope you all have a nice Christmas this year and best wishes for the coming new year..


----------



## don-tucker (Dec 22, 2010)

A merry Christmas and a very prosperous new year to everyone,Ill be back in the workshop as soon as this b-weather gets warmer.Got loads to do.
Don


----------



## Paolo (Dec 23, 2010)

A merry Christmas and a very prosperous new year to everyone to
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas Everyone!

Dave


----------



## ariz (Dec 24, 2010)

a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New year to all of you here on HMEM

I was on the run lately, but I could not fail to wish you all
thank you

ariz (aristide from Italy)


----------



## hobby (Dec 24, 2010)

A Merry Christmas, to everyone.
God Bless....


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone. May all your stockings be filled with just the right tool or attachment or kit that you have been wishing for!! Heck...for you locomotive guys even a lump of coal might be a welcome stocking stuffer :big:

Bill


----------



## minerva (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi guys
a merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous New year .
Seasons greetings and God Bless you all no matter where you may be
from TerryT


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 24, 2010)

Hay anybody put a couple of 100lb sacks of Pocahontas No 2 on there Christmas list. LOL
Merry Christmas 
Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Holidays everyone.
Merry Christmas and best wishes for the New Year.
Thanks for a great forum and a bunch of helpful people.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry christmas to all. May the coming year be a good one for you and yours.----Brian


----------



## tel (Dec 24, 2010)

And a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS from down here (where it already is) as well!


----------



## gmac (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Xmas everyone! Happiness and good health to you and your families.
Cheers
Garry


----------



## jonesie (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all, jonesie


----------



## bentprop (Dec 24, 2010)

A very happy christmas and a prosperous new year to you all.
This is without a doubt the best place on the net,and long may it continue.
And I'm still ahead of you,Tel :big:


----------



## rake60 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone!

Rick


----------



## d.bick (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a prosperous new year to all. Dont eat and drink too much. Like I will  


           All the best Dave Bick


----------



## Majorstrain (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all, and a happy new year for 2011. th_wav

I'm sure my 4 year old son broke the sound barrier on his way from his bed to the tree this morning. woohoo1

Cheers, Thm:
Phil


----------



## slick95 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all you guys and your families...

Jeff


----------



## Groomengineering (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas all!

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## d-m (Dec 24, 2010)

WOW another year behind us and what fun we have had, Thanks to all the members of HMEM Marry Christmas and happy new year to all  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dave Thm:


----------



## RMS (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas To All!

I am expecting a special machining package from Santa this year, cant wait!


 ;D


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 24, 2010)

Feliz Navidad to all from Gail in NM and Coot, the shop dog.

Outside of family, HMEM represents the spirit of Christmas sharing the in one of the best ways I know. Skills, knowledge, inspiration, encouragement and often times material things are freely shared between members on a daily basis. This is done without regard to race, political leanings, nationality, age differences and many other things that sometimes divide people. There is a strong feeling that the more fun any individual has the more fun it is for everybody. And the best part is that it is not restricted to one day or season. It is every day of the year.

Gail in NM


----------



## metalmad (Dec 24, 2010)

But today we can eat and drink as much as we want. ;D ;D
Merry Christmas my friends :big:


----------



## joe d (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all, and a great 2011.

This board is the present that keeps on giving all year long, thanks everyone!

Cheers, Joe


----------



## Xlmyford (Dec 25, 2010)

*Gesegnete Weihnachten,Euch und Euren Familien und Freunden.*

*
Merry Christmas,Ralph*


----------



## AndyB (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I wish you all whatever seasonal accolade suits you best.

May St Nicholas, Tubal Cain, Vulcan, Thor, God, god, Mother Nature, Allah, The Supreme Being, Jehovah, Jupiter, Wotan, The Spirits at the Bottom of the Well, Zeus, St Elegius, St Hubert of Liege, or whoever you speak to send you your heart's desires for the coming year.

Best wishes from a pagan.

Andy


----------



## student123 (Dec 25, 2010)

Guys, a Happy Christmas to you all.

Mike


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all on this great and friendly forum.

Vic.


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 26, 2010)

Oops. Here I am after midnight, but it's still The Day. 
Merry _Christ_mas all, and God bless.


----------

